# Here We Go Again



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

I find it a bit hard to believe but our DS has been with us for 13 months now and every day has been a joy, well maybe not everyday   .

However, despite some reservations to do with being over 40 and coping with more sleepless nights, we have decided we're going again.  We are going to apply to adopt a sibling for XXXXX.  We were originally approved for two children as we always wanted more than one child, however when our DS's form came up he sounded so good we couldn't turn him down.  

When we mentioned the possibility in the past we were told that although we wouldn't have to do the prep course again we would still have to go through assessment as we would have to be assessed now as a family.  Although we would like our new house to be perfect before we started the process, reading everybody's posts has reminded us how long it takes and we've decided we better get a move on.  

So wish us luck I'm going to make the call next week to start the search for baby no 2.

Cindy


----------



## gillywilly (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi Cindy
How very exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wishing you tons of luck in your search.
It's so encouraging to hear that you are willing to go again.
Love Gill


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi Cindy!

That's fantastic news! So pleased to hear that everything has been so wonderful with your DS, I hope you get a sibling for him real soon.
Wishing you lots of luck although I bet you wont need it! 

Lou W xxxxxxx


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Cindy - that's great news.  Hope all goes quickly and smoothly.

Jennifer


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Crikey!...where does the time go!

Wishing you all the best in your journey to add to your family!

Natsxx


----------



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

Cindy all the best for you and your family and I hope it grows bigger very soon.

Lol Keli


----------



## rianna (May 17, 2005)

Good luck Cindy.  Hope the process won't take too long second time round and you will soon have a sibling for your DS.

from Rianna.


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Cindy

Wishing you lots of luck in your next application.

Having been in your situation where we had adopted our DS & then wanted to adopt again 2 years after he'd been with us, I know all too well what you will go through, it's nothing you haven't done already.

It's right that you don't have to do the prep course again.

Your form F has to be updated to obviously include your DS now.

Our second application for our DD was quicker than our first application, because we didn't have to go on the prep course & because our form F had been updated whilst we were doing concurrent planning.  Our for F was then updated again & the whole process of applying to our DD moving in took 9 months! (I'm not saying it will be as quick as that but you never know!!)

Love
& best wishes
Andrea
xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

great news cindy 
my friend is in the process of applying for no.2 (her first is now age 3) they contacted their sw in Jan and have done all the paperwork in 3 home visits. she cant believe how easy it is 2nd time around 

kj x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Cindy,

Fantastic!  Wishing you heaps of luck x

Laine


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi Cindy

How exciting! Well done you! Hope you not waiting too long for your 2nd!!

We too are eagerly waiting to apply for a second time (must be mad!!). Our dd has been with us 10 months now and we cannot imagine a life before her, feels like she's been part of us forever. So can't wait for the 12 month mark to pass and I'll be on that phone too!

How long did your 1st process take? And how long are you anticipating the 2nd one to be?
We had 10 months from first application to approval which we don't think is bad, and so hoping maybe 6 months for second...? Maybe being a little too optimistic.
We were also approved for 2 children at the first panel, but I thought we had to pretty much go through every stage again. We had 2 couples in our prep group who were adopting for 2nd time. Do you think it's upto the individual LA as to whether we have to go through prep courses again, or maybe the other couples hadn't been approved for 2 to start with...?! Any clues anyone please.

Best of luck Cindy, keep us informed!!

Ever x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Cindy that is great news, i will be following your journey with interest as we too will be jumping back on the at the back end of this year.

Ever, good luck for you too. It looks like the 2nd timers group maybe a growing band .

When I discussed it with our SW at Christmas he thought we would start again next year!! but i put him in the picture that it would be more like this year. Ds will have been home 12 months in june so we may wait till Oct/Nov at the lastest.

Chat soon

Poohbears Mummy.x


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

brilliant news cindy. can't wait to follow your progress and hopefully one day follow in your footsteps.  I def think it warrants a "2nd time around" thread!!


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Good luck Cindy  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Thanks for the good wishes girls.  We received and completed the forms and posted them off so just waiting to hear from a SW.

Cindy


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Cindy

It's so nice to read your messages about applying for another addition to your family, it brings back all the excitement of your first placement so you;ll remember how excited everything was.

The whole process should be alot quicker this time but the wait can be just as long for a second placement, I was lucky, approved & placed DD within 9 months, I hope this is as quick for you, keeping my fingers crossed for you & looking forward to reading all your exciting news.

I'd still love to adopt number 3, greedy I know as many are still waiting for their first but I can't help feeling if we had our own birth children we'd have a football team by now! 

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi Cindy and Ever,

Just a quick post as I am feeling a bit down. I called SS last week to have a chat with our SW and discuss time scales etc for number 2. I feel thay are already putting a downer on things with there 2 year age gap rule!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. Pooh bear will be 2 this summer and in my head i wanted to get the ball rolling before the end of this year with a view to going to panel by april/may next year when pooh bear will be 2 year and 8 or 9 months, and as we want to be aproved for a baby 0-12 months this to me does not seem unreasonable but they are hinting at holding things back so we don't get approved till pooh is 3. ggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

i just feel so mad that it is upto them when we have a 2nd child, sorry to vent but i know you guys will understand.

We are such a happy family and sometimes i just want nothing more to do with SS but in the long run we definatly want to have a bigger family.

Do you think i should test the waters with any other LA's? She said she would get back to me after chatting to her manager.

Thanks for listening, just really wanted to get it of my chest.

TTFN

PBMxxxxx


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Sorry to hear that you're having a hard time PBM, I can understand your frustration, hard to see why they won't start the process even if you have to wait a bit longer after you've been approved for a match because of the 2 year rule. I hope you can get soemthing sorted out soon!
Love Viva
XXX


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

PBM

Sorry to hear you are faced with the usual "red tape".  Hope they come back to you with a more positive response.

It is so frustrating being in someone elses control, but I am sure once things get moving you can extend your family

Love
Karen x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi Viva and karen,

Thanks for your support, it really helps just to have somewhere to come and let of steam, which i am sure i will nead to do alot over the next few months. Your support really means alot to me. 

I know I am very luck to have a long-for little boy to love, and i thank my luck stars every day, and for all you mummys in waiting it is worth all the hassel, and i know i too will feel this way about no 2 but it does not get easier going through it all again. I just need to take my own adive and chill 


Thanks for listening.
PBM.xxx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Cindy, we know this will happen for you. Good luck!!!!!
Love
Welshy


----------

